# 2007 Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder



## Symbolic Motors (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, this car came in yesterday and it caught me by surprise. I walked by it a few times and just didn't really take time to look at it. But then this morning I looked inside and WOW. The interior is off the chain, and I saw that it was a 6-Speed manual and fell in love. This car is screaming for some Twin Turbos. Someone please pick this baby up for an extra 500HP, it's in huge need of a TT kit. 




























YouTube - Symbolic Motors - 2007 Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder ( 6 Speed Manual ) 

-Spencer 
@Symbolic Motors


----------



## 202brabus (Sep 25, 2010)

How much do you want for that piece of garbage?


----------



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

202brabus said:


> How much do you want for that piece of garbage?


 these cars are never taken seriously on here cuz of idiots like this


----------



## laxboy1 (Aug 16, 2008)

yes pleez :grinsanta:


----------



## unlukky (May 10, 2007)

GLI Stee said:


> these cars are never taken seriously on here cuz of idiots like this


:beer:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

sososososooooo nice, i wish i can afford this one day hahah


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

looking good :thumbup:


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

They work really, really, well with a Eaton TVS 2300


----------



## mkcolgan3 (Nov 28, 2009)

the interior looks so sick:thumbup:


----------

